# Issues with Lowrance Hook 5



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking for a little help , I cant put my finger on it , but I know something is wrong with my hook 5, no matter what settings I use, the picture just looks off , and unless the sensitivity is set super low , the screen is just completely filled with clutter.
Could it be my transducer? Or is this just normal with a high ping fish finder?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I use the same unit on my kayak, and the pictures look normal to me. I almost always get some clutter the first few feet from the transducer. Not a big deal in 30 FOW, but it is a pain in 5 FOW. Also, I’ve found there is a lot of variation depending on water clarity. That is if it is heavily stained, I get a lot of clutter. Not as much clutter in very clear water. The leaves in the water in your picture may account for the clutter? If you can get your transducer lower in the water it might help?

You can adjust the sensitivity even when it is set to auto. I usually run it on auto, but adjust sensitivity up or down depending on water conditions and the size of my lure (vertical jigging).


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Rooster said:


> I use the same unit on my kayak, and the pictures look normal to me. I almost always get some clutter the first few feet from the transducer. Not a big deal in 30 FOW, but it is a pain in 5 FOW. Also, I’ve found there is a lot of variation depending on water clarity. That is if it is heavily stained, I get a lot of clutter. Not as much clutter in very clear water. The leaves in the water in your picture may account for the clutter? If you can get your transducer lower in the water it might help?
> 
> You can adjust the sensitivity even when it is set to auto. I usually run it on auto, but adjust sensitivity up or down depending on water conditions and the size of my lure (vertical jigging).


Thanks for the reply, its just irritating not knowing if your unit is working right or not, I am debating just going back to my old black and white MARK 4, its not the fanciest unit in the world , but I never doubted if it was working or not. How does your down imaging working on your hook5?, as you can see from my picture mine is pretty useless in the rivers I fish.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry, I’m not very familiar with DI. I primarily use 2D to mark my lure while vertical jigging for crappie, and DI has been useless for that application. I have only occasionally used DI to help locate/ get a more “realistic” view of brushpiles while moving around looking for spots. I only seem to get useful DI displays of structure while moving.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The picture looks fine and your looking at targets, leaves, bait, but not larger fish. Your DI also indicates the same targets your seeing in 2D. There's nothing wrong with the operation that I can see thru the image. You really don't need to take it off auto, those units are made for ease of operation and run great in auto. I don't see any fish on it, just floating junk.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I saw a youtube video today that said for Kayak fishing you want to set your ping rate to its slowest setting. Do any others who kayak fish do this with their electronics?


----------

